# Heat Press Review



## justrandy (Jan 1, 2007)

Im curious what kind of heat presses yall have and what you think of them. Personally I dont believe there is any difference in any product anymore. computers ,Tv,Stereo. open them up and they all have the exact same parts in them its just the outer case thats different all junk made in china, india, korea or somewhere. And has anyone bought one of those new ones on e-bay that are pretty cheap?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you buy a cheap press on eBay you probably will get the same junk inside dressed up in different shells. If you buy a quality press, obviously there'll be a lot of internals in common (especially with different models from the same manufacturer), but there are feature set differences from press to press (sometimes pretty drastic ones). It doesn't really matter anyway, so long as it does what it's supposed to.

Off the top of my head people have mentioned being happy with: Stahls' presses (whether Hotronix, Mighty Press or Phoenix Phire), National, GeoKnight (somewhat mixed but mostly happy), Insta, Hix.

People have mentioned being *un*happy with: buying a press that was too small (anything smaller than 15"x15" mostly gets that reaction, 15"x15" does sometimes too), buying a griddle that was pretending to be a press on eBay.

People have given mixed reviews for: cheap import presses bought on eBay.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm using a Phoenix 16 x 20. I like the size for what I'm doing with cut vinyl and transfers. It is a very well made, solid press. (It weighs in at 96 lbs.!) I don't think I will be able to wear it out in my life time. 

(Great post Solmu!)


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

One difference between a cheap press and a name brand press is service. If you buy a name brand press from a reputable company, it will come with a warranty. So if the press breaks or if there is some kind of problem, they'll be able to take care of it. You won't get the same thing buying a cheap press off of eBay.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

As Josonda stated above service is key, Especially if you have no mechanical ability. So I would also recommend staying with the brand name equipment. We currently run the INSTA 228 Swinger that works great especially keeping the upper platen away from you hands and arms. Good luck.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Service is the main point. There are a bunch of quality heat presses available many of them mentioned above. Think about what you want it to do. Only shirts or are you wanting it to do more? There are combo presses that allow you to switch the platen to accomadate different products. Mugs, hats, plates, memo cubes. I went with Geo knight swing away that is 16 x 20. I chose this one because I like their super coil microwinding technology. which gives a more even heat across the platen. Look at thier site for more info
Also is it a beast weighing in at 210 lbs.
Super microwinding shown here. SuperCoil-Microwinding

Alex


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

One thing I have found in the past, if you buy quality, you wont need to rely on great service. Its great to have when the gremilns kick in and Murphy is a real pisser when he chimes in. My MightyPress doesnt see the amount of cycles Im sure many member presses do but I paid for the name because i knew it was solid. With a good deal of research, you can find inexpensive good deals. Remeber the difference in cheap and inexpensive is hell on a wallet if you dont watch it.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I purchased a HIX 400 15x15 over 18 months ago . . and have been happy with it . . my next press will be a HIX 600

I do business with  CASI/QLT: 
I purchased my press from them
and I purchase the QLT EZ Peel transfer paper, mouse pads and other products from them
I have been doing business with Casi for about 5 years . . 


Diane


----------



## justrandy (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replys I visited a few T-shirt shops in my area and 3 out of 3 were using the Hix HT400 and all said they were happy with there machines so I guess thats what Im going with.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

we have a george knight, I'll let you know how happy I am with the service next week. I am having an issue with the digital timer, and uneven heating in the top right corner.

I used a hix today, I really liked the way it felt, although I did burn my knuckle. It was a clam, my GK is swing away, and I really like that feature.


----------



## RiCOMAmiguel (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear Benjamin, our service department spent the whole day trying to get information from you, about 10 emails were responded right away and we tried our best to solve this issue. we were only requesting some basic info which we didn't receive. Anyhow, we would like to further assist you, please provide us with your contact and shipping information so we can assist you on correcting the problem. 

Our goal is to resolve your matter in the quickest manner possible.

Thank you


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

RiCOMAmiguel said:


> Dear Benjamin, our service department spent the whole day trying to get information from you, about 10 emails were responded right away and we tried our best to solve this issue. we were only requesting some basic info which we didn't receive. Anyhow, we would like to further assist you, please provide us with your contact and shipping information so we can assist you on correcting the problem.
> 
> Our goal is to resolve your matter in the quickest manner possible.
> 
> Thank you


You sure you are in the correct thread, this one is from 2007


----------

